# Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470



## PEG96 (11. Dezember 2010)

*Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Passt der Gtx 480 stock kühler eigentlich auf ne gtx470? und wenn ja was bringt das. Ich möchte meine gtx 470 eigentlich besser kühlen und finde das radial system besser, außerdem wird in der anleitung meines raven 2 ausdrücklich daraufhingewießen, das man nur solche kühler verwenden soll.

Thx für eure Antworten


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Kein Plan, ob der passt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit dem Kühlen der Spannunswandler gibt. Nicht zuletzt passen z.B. von Thermalright die Spannungswandlerkühler (VRM G2) für die GTX 480 nicht auf auf die GTX 470. Denke mal, dass deswegen der Kühler der GTX 480 nicht auf die GTX 470 passen könnte. 

Hab übrigens auch das Raven 2 und den Thermalright Shaman hier rumfliegen. Hab auch gelesen, dass im Raven 2 besser ein Radiallüfter zum Einsatz kommt. Ich probier, sobald ich Zeit hab zum Einbauen, dass mal aus. Wenn nicht, kauf ich mir ein neues Gehäuse. Ansonsten, der MK-13 (Prolimatech) funzt nicht im Raven 2. Liegt aber an den Heatpipes von dem Teil. Die funktionieren, nur waagrecht, nicht senkrecht wie im R2. Ich hoffe, einfachma, dass der Shaman andere Heatpipes hat. Wenn nicht --> neues Gehäuse!


----------



## Happyplace4190 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

hol dir lieber nen mk-13 damit bist du weitaus besser mit bedient 
lg


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, der MK-13 funktioniert in seinem Gehäuse nicht. Gedrehtes Mainboard und die Heatpipes vom MK-13 transpotieren in der Senkrechte nicht genug Wärme von der GPU weg. Er kann den Proli nicht verwenden.


----------



## PEG96 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Was sagt ihr denn zum ac xtreme plus der dürfte doch ins raven passen. Is der setsugen 2 auch empfehlenswert? Die GPU temp is mir nich so wichtig wie die temps der vrms. Eine Kombi mit nem thermalright vrm kühler würde nch gehen, da ich nen mugen 2 habe.


----------



## Dommerle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Ich würde einen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus nehmen.
Da musst du zwar das passende Spannungswandler-Kit dazukaufen, aber dann kannst du dir auch sicher sein, dass alles 100% passt und die Kühlleistung stimmt.


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Thermalright Shaman kaufen. Der Accelero Xtreme Plus ist auch sehr gut, allerdings find ich es bei dem persönlich nicht so gut, dass man die Lüfter nicht tauschen kann...


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Denke ma, es geht vor allem darum, dass der Luftzug im Raven 2 von unten kommt, da die Lüfter ja im Boden angebracht sind und nach oben blasen. Der Grakakühler, kann da nicht optimal Luft ziehe, egal welcher. Ein Radiallüfter hat da Vorteile. Muss sich zeigen, wie gut ein Shaman (oder welcher auch immer)  das hinbekommt. Werde berichten, wenn ich meinen im Laufe der Woche mal eingebaut hab.

@Dommerle: Was gibets da für ein Spawakühlerkit?



Der Luftstrom im SilverStone Raven2 is ja, wie auf dem Bild unten. Deswegen wird die Graka nicht so gut belüftet, wie bei nem Gehäuse, das nen Frontlüfter hat. 

Wird sich zeigen, wie gut da ein Shaman oder AC oder Icy Visions funktioniert. Übrigens könnte man natürlich auch noch das Netzteil rumdrehen, so dass es nicht Frischluft von aussen, sonder Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse raus zieht. War bis jetzt aber noch nicht nötig. 

Meine alte Singleslot 9800GT (Bild) hatte keine Probleme mit dem Luft von der Seite ziehen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Wieso sollte der Probleme haben Luft zu ziehen nur weil das system um 90° gedreht ist?? Meine Intuition und mein gesunder MEnschenverstand  sagt mir, dass das recht egal sein sollte.
PS: Ich mache grad mal nen kurztest mit dem Gehäuse um 90° gedreht.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. Es geht ja darum, was SilverStone in der Beschreibung des Raven2 sagt. 

Hatte noch keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, weder mit der 9800GT, die Luft von der Seite zieht, noch mit der GTX 470 @ Stock mit Radiallüfter. Ne 9800GT hat halt bei Weitem keinen solchen Kühlbedarf wie ne 470. Deswegen könnte es schon sein, dass vielleicht die Belüftung mit nem alternativen Lüfter nicht so gut ist. Kein Plan. Muss halt die Woche ma testen.

Ansonsten funzt halt der Proli MK-13 nicht, weil (wie oben geschrieben) dessen Heatpipes in der Senkrechten nicht optimal arbeiten. 

Ich persönlich hoffe, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Will das Gehäuse ja weiterhin nutzen. Find das Ding top!


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

ok, je 6 min furmark extreme burning: um 90° gedreht sind die temps tatsächlich 3°C schlechter. Aber bei 49°C bzw 52°C ist das relativ egal würde ich behaupten


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

mit was für nen System, Lüftung, usw? 

Furmark spiel ich eh nich. Isofern Wayne. Trotzdem nett, zu sehen, dass da keine Probleme entstehen...


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Lian Li 7FN: vorne 2 mal 140mm Silent Wings, hinten 1 mal 120mm SW.
GTX 460 @850MHz (Shaman)
1090T @4GHz (momentan Noctua D14)


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Schön, dann sollte es ja auch bei mir mit dem Shaman und der GTX 470 in gedrehter Position klappen... Wenn ich nur nich so faul wär, würd ich dat Ding jetzt ma auf die Graka schrauben. 

#:o)


----------



## elohim (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

na komm, mach schon und berichte. dauert nur 20 minuten


----------



## kmf (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Passt der Gtx 480 stock kühler eigentlich auf ne gtx470? und wenn ja was bringt das. Ich möchte meine gtx 470 eigentlich besser kühlen und finde das radial system besser, außerdem wird in der anleitung meines raven 2 ausdrücklich daraufhingewießen, das man nur solche kühler verwenden soll.
> 
> Thx für eure Antworten


Passt nicht. Anschraublöcher sind verschieden, da die 480er ein ganzes Stück länger ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Dachte ichs doch, dass die nicht passt.

@elohim: Ne, heut nich mehr. Bin am zocken. Wenn irgendwas nicht funzen sollte, kann ich alles zurückbauen und das dauert. Da hab ich heut keinen Bock mehr drauf... Vermutlich bis Mitte nächster Woche. Dann kann ich berichten. 

Bzw.: an den Umbau traue ich mich nur mit Ruhe ran und die hab ich grad nicht.


----------



## PEG96 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

war mir schon fasst klar das der der gtx 480 net passt.
Was mich am shaman stört, is dass er 4slots zieht und dann is da nur noch ein slot frei bis zu meiner soundkarte, und irgendwoher muss der kühler ja luft bekommen. Außerdem brauch ich vll. irgendwann noch ne erweiterungskarte. Deshalb wäre mir nen ac oder scythe kühler lieber. Kann es sein das der setsugen2 mit karte nur 2slots braucht. Wenn ja wär das der ideale kühler für mich. Weis irgendwer wie hoch die temps der vrms is. Weil ich wollte eigentlich oc'en auf 800/2000mhz und da brauch ich ja wahrscheinlich ne spannungserhöhung. und wenn mir dann die karte abstirbt, weil die vrm's zu heiß waren, wäre das bescheiden


----------



## lu89 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

Hier mal ein (leider ziemlich kleines) Bild vom Setsugen.Das Teil sieht aber ziemlich klein aus für eine 470.
http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2010/08/26/597396/Scythe_Setsugen_2_VGA_Cooler.jpg
Scheint ja nur 2 Slots zu belegen.


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

@Scholle,

was ist das für ein geiles Gehäuse?


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*

*@ Padesch*


SilverStone Raven 2

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W (1.9) Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Punsher (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gtx 480 Kühler auf Gtx 470*



elohim schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Thermalright Shaman kaufen. Der Accelero Xtreme Plus ist auch sehr gut, allerdings find ich es bei dem persönlich nicht so gut, dass man die Lüfter nicht tauschen kann...


 
Lüftermodul kann man sehr wohl tauschen. Einfach abmachen und zwei eigene 120mm Lüfter dranmachen und abgehts.


----------

